# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  E bikes for Downhill

## mtbiker_freak

Hallo wie findet ihr das Ebikes beim Downhill ich selber finde das einfach nur dumm und es kommen immer mehr Ebikes auf dem Markt gibt es bald noch normale DH bikes oder muss man wirklich auf Ebikes umsteigen?

----------


## Downhill Fan

Downhill E-Bikesgrundsätzlich nicht so besonders schlimm. Aber das Problem könnte tatsächlich sein, dass die Hersteller nach und nach die alten Modelle abschaffen. 

Eine ähnliche Entwicklung gab es in der Vergangenheit auch bei 27,5 bzw. 29 Zoll und den 10 Fach Schaltwerken. Niemand hatte in den Foren damals ernsthaft damit gerechnet, dass die 26er Modelle ein Schattendasein genießen werden und dass man auf dem Trail wirklich 10-Fach Schaltwerke benötigt. 

Viel anders wird es wohl bei den Downhill E-Bikes auch nicht laufen.
EDIT: Wobei, sich wahrscheinlich erst die Enduro und Freerider umstellen werden.

----------


## noox

Downhill-E-Bikes von Herstellern direkt sind mir eigentlich nicht bekannt. Es gibt Nachrüst-Lösungen z.B. von Ego-Kit. Echte Downhill-Bikes als E-Bikes machen aber eher weniger Sinn, weil echte Downhill-Bikes eigentlich fast nur auf echten Downhill-Strecken vorteilhaft sind - und bei echten Downhill-Strecken gibt's meist Lifte.

 Erstausstatter bauen üblicherweise bis zu Enduro-Bikes als E-Bikes. Für viele Einsatzzwecke sind E-Bikes eine super Sache. Ich persönlich hab gerne ein leichtes Bike und fahre viel in Bike-Regionen oder Parks wo es Lifte gibt. Da brauch ich kein E-Bike. Ich denke auch, dass es aus diesem Grund noch lange normale Bikes geben wird. Kritisch sehe ich es halt grad in Österreich, wo man dann mit dem E-Bike halt überall und deutlich mehr fahren kann. Wobei ja ohne E-Bike die Lage in vielen Regionen schon sehr angespannt ist, weil ja Mountainbiken grundsätzlich verboten ist. Auch hoffe ich, dass ich nicht mal einen E-Bike-Fahrer, der mir auf einem Mountainbike-Trail entgegenkommt, über den Haufen fahren muss. Auf einem Wanderweg muss man ja eh mindestens auf Sicht fahren. Wennst mit E-Bike-Fahrer rechnest, müsstest eigentlich auf halbe Sicht fahren. Auf einer reinen Mountainbike-Strecke gibt's aber vereinzelt Stellen, wo man in der Praxis nicht mal wirklich auf Sicht fährt.

Vereinzelt bauen Hersteller jetzt aber schon Bikes, die nur eine minimale Unterstützung bieten, aber dafür für ein E-Bike sehr leicht sind. Ich habe den E-Auto-Bereich etwas verfolgt. Angeblich wird's in nächster Zeit keinen großen Innovationssprung bei den Akkus geben. Eher so kontinuierliche Entwicklung. Aber in 15 Jahren könnte es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Vielleicht wiegt dann ein E-Enduro mit genügend Reichweite und Power nur mehr 15 kg.

----------


## refromresk

Wird kommen. Lifte gibts nicht überall. Ich selbst nutze ein aufgebohrten Freerider von Haibike auch für "Downhill".
Auf Wettkampfebene wird das nix geben, aber für die Allgemeinheit wird das super. Wir sind dann zwar wieder bei den 20kg+ Modellen von vor 10 Jahren - daran ist aber auch niemand gestorben bisher  :Wink: 

Es gibt übrigens schon jetzt DH Räder komplett von Herstellern mit Unterstützung - zb.. Haibike Xduro Dwnhll 9.0 - 500 Wh - 2019 - 27,5 Zoll - Fully

https://www.google.com/search?q=Haib...w=1440&bih=766

----------


## noox

Ich denke eher, dass es für Anfänger interessant ist. Downhill-Bike gibt halt mehr Sicherheit.

Ich persönlich fahre auf den weitaus meisten Strecken mit dem 160/170 mm Enduro lieber als mit dem Downhill-Bike. Das Downhill-Bike ist einfach too much. Das etwas straffere Setup vom Enduro macht auf den meisten Strecken einfach viel mehr Spaß. Teils fahr ich dann halt trotzdem mit dem DH-Bike, weil mir das Enduro leid tut, wenn ich es 10x über dieselbe Strecke brügle. Klar, wenn ich die Planai oder den Leogang-Downhill runterfahre, dann nehm ich das Downhill-Bike. 

Und ich denke dass grad auf natürlichen Strecken, also abseits von Parks, ein Downhiller sowieso das Falsche ist. 

Aber klar, es wird auch Downhill-Bikes mit E-Motor geben.

----------


## Chrisos

Hallo zusammen,kennt jemand richtig gute Downhill Spots mit tollen Drops (am besten in DE)? Hier z.B. [Link wegen SEO Spam entfernt] wurde Ischgl als Hotspot erwähnt - ist mir aber leider zu weit weg.

----------

